# Honey & Crickets



## king_frog (Feb 29, 2008)

For feeding a 'medium nymph' ghost mantis. If i dip a small cricket in honey, will the cricket still move a bit? leaving me to just dangle the stick infront of it?


----------



## king_frog (Feb 29, 2008)

L3/L4

Also, how big are L3/L4 Ghosts? Any pics?


----------



## albedoa (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/albedoa

It better be one tiny cricket. They don't really chase anything much larger than a fruit fly.


----------



## king_frog (Feb 29, 2008)

Not chase, i mean, If i have a small cricket physically next to it.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 29, 2008)

my ghost take down crickets the size of its body.but dipping the cricket in honey..i wouldn't do that..just throw it in its cage it will eat it when it sees it.unless your cage is to big..


----------



## Rick (Feb 29, 2008)

No need. Get bee pollen and crush it into a dust and dust the cricket with it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 29, 2008)

:lol: I dip mine in honey and just wiggle it in front of the mantis, they always take them!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 1, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: I dip mine in honey and just wiggle it in front of the mantis, they always take them!


Honey dipped crickets delivered straight to them... If I'm ever a mantis I want to live at your house.


----------



## king_frog (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok, i'll try small and pinhead crickets, but my cage is a BIG jar. (Big jar, compost, real plant, and 3 stick insects for £1 at the local shop!) So i will take my ghost out, and place it next to the cricket. Thanks!


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 1, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> So i will take my ghost out, and place it next to the cricket. Thanks!


sounds like a right pain in the bum.  why are u hand feeding them.?.just throw it in there tank.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 1, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> So i will take my ghost out, and place it next to the cricket. Thanks!


Mantids are sit and wait predators, it sounds like you are trying to feed the mantis to the cricket


----------



## Precious (Mar 9, 2008)

I've used honey with crix thinking it was a treat. More than one mantid has thrown the crik down and proceeded to wipe its mouth in disgust.


----------

